# Post-Nominals



## bstone (May 31, 2009)

I was just reading the Spring 2008 "The Registry" from the NREMT and they had a small thing on Post-Nominals. 

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...result&usg=AFQjCNEnz4dPQHbnMiNhv_fZ0U2_TU7GhQ

They say: 



> Current nationally registered (active and inactive) individuals are authorized and entitled to display the following post-nominal letters:
> 
> EMT-Basic   NREMT-B
> EMT-Intermediate ’85  NREMT-I85
> ...



Emphasis added.

I find this rather interesting. I see some folks write things with a slash "/" or do not include the year of their Intermediate (myself included, which I am now fixing).

Whaddya all think?


----------



## daedalus (May 31, 2009)

I want them to change NREMT-P to NR-P


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 31, 2009)

Actually my new card no longer reads EMT-P; rather just Paramedic. The current abbreviations are being discussed and is a hot debate at the NREMT. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (May 31, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Actually my new card no longer reads EMT-P; rather just Paramedic. The current abbreviations are being discussed and is a hot debate at the NREMT.
> 
> R/r 911



I am somewhat curious to know if one can incur the wrath of the NREMT for writing the post-nominals incorrectly.


----------



## JPINFV (May 31, 2009)

> The NREMT does not
> recognize any other post-nominal letters or variations on the above.



So what exactly happens if I write in with JPINFV, MS, NREMT-B? I've got a much fancier piece of paper saying I'm entitled to a MS.


----------



## bstone (May 31, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> So what exactly happens if I write in with JPINFV, MS, NREMT-B? I've got a much fancier piece of paper saying I'm entitled to a MS.



For fear of breaking forum rules I only posted an small portion of the article, but they said doing as you have suggest is fine. They even give examples.


----------



## JPINFV (May 31, 2009)

Here's the article.


http://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/Newsletter_2008.pdf

Page 3.


----------



## bstone (May 31, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Here's the article.
> 
> 
> http://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/Newsletter_2008.pdf
> ...



Yes, this link is on the very first post of mine.


----------



## JPINFV (May 31, 2009)

Ahh, sorry. I didn't see it when I scanned the post.


----------



## Seaglass (May 31, 2009)

They say professional credentials are listed in the order earned. I'd heard it was highest credential first, and only order earned if some were equal...? 

And does anyone actually care about order of credentials that much, as long as you actually have the right to all of them?


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 1, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> They say professional credentials are listed in the order earned. I'd heard it was highest credential first, and only order earned if some were equal...?
> 
> And does anyone actually care about order of credentials that much, as long as you actually have the right to all of them?



Well, I don't know about you but, I think "NREMT-B, MD/DO/NP/RN/Whatever" would look awfully silly.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 1, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Well, I don't know about you but, I think "NREMT-B, MD/DO/NP/RN/Whatever" would look awfully silly.



It might look silly, but read some scientific research journals and even text books and read the authors name and credentials. 

R/r 911


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 1, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> They say professional credentials are listed in the order earned. I'd heard it was highest credential first, and only order earned if some were equal...?
> 
> And does anyone actually care about order of credentials that much, as long as you actually have the right to all of them?



Yes, professionals do care about them. What makes the person an expert of demonstration of experience? Usually the highest license or the highest education level is placed first, followed by board or speciality certification(s). Week-end or traditional courses/alphabet courses such a ACLS, PALS, CPR are not recognized.

R/r 911


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 1, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> It might look silly, but read some scientific research journals and even text books and read the authors name and credentials.
> 
> R/r 911



I was refering to Seaglass's post that says they are written in the order earned.

I think it would look silly if NREMT-B came before MD,DO,RN,etc...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 1, 2009)

MD is both an academic degree and professional credential.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 1, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> MD is both an academic degree and professional credential.



Which requires more training/coursework to obtain than EMT-B. Which is what I am getting at. Putting the credentials in the order earned doesn't make sense to me. It seems as though the "highest" (not sure what word would describe it there) credential should go first. Which is what Ridryder911 clarified in his second post.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 1, 2009)

Per wikipedia, so take with a grain of salt...



> Letters are listed in the following order after the person's name in the UK (other countries have analogous practices):
> 
> 1. Bart., Gent. or Esq.
> 2. Civil honours and decorations (in descending order of precedence)
> ...



Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-nominal_letters


----------

